# How many bottles can you safely stack?



## Torch404 (Mar 19, 2010)

I realize every bottle and situation is different but as a general rule how many bottles can you stack on top of one another till you risk one breaking.

I've recently moved and things are still all over. The other day I moved a book shelf over so I could stack some bottles between the wall and the shelf. Half way up the shelf shifted and all the bottles moved making a horrible sound. I thought a bottle blew out at the bottom. Luckily everything was fine but it left me wondering what everyone elses max bottle on bottle stack is.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 19, 2010)

My thoughts exactly. I currently only stack 4 high and each bottle is off set from each other. On a rare occasion I may place one or two more bottles on top of that but I don't care too.

I don't know that sound but I know what it looks like as well as the feeling I get in my stomach when it starts. It's better to remove the bottles, make adjustments then restack than "ahhh it will be fine as I move this.....woah! woah! woah!!!!!!"


----------



## TheTooth (Mar 19, 2010)

This is what fits in my bulk storage... as you can see on the left, you can stack quite a few on top of each other without issue. Wine bottles are pretty sturdy.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 19, 2010)

Kinda wondered the same question torch.

Tooth that looks like a good solution.


----------



## Sliverpicker (Mar 22, 2010)

When I get home from my trip, nex week. I will crush a few bottles for ya!! Sounds like a fun project. So look for pics and info in a week or two...


----------

